# Possible Scam



## THRobinson

Found this on Marketplace, and was interested in it because looked like a fixer upper... But something not quite right... 

Said good condition and originally had a link to reverb saying this is what it's worth new, and the link was to a $2000 Ebony Black Studio model. I replied back asking what's the story because top all blotchy, paint on the binding and top nut melted... Basically asked if painted and/or fire damage. Read, no reply. 

Day or two later said I'm interested, just looking to get accurate info before making the drive, and pointed out that it's definitely not a studio model given the back and neck not painted, then asked if can see the serial number to search online. He deleted the reverb link to the studio model, no reply. 

I looked at the photo of the back, and if you zoom way in, you can see a faint outline of a back plate, as though someone poorly tried to Photoshop it out with the patch tool. Might be wrong, but his lack of responses and trying to claim it was originally a $2000 guitar, well... I dunno. 





__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Bound neck and body, it’s an Epiphone LP Standard. Yes, something is up with that nut and it looks like it’s had a shitty rattle-can paint job. You can see the binding in the cutaway and you can tell the finish on the top is going over the binding.


----------



## THRobinson

Yup, and like I said, the back is odd... where a pick plate would be on cheaper models, there's a blurry light patch and a chunk of wood grain that starts/ends in that patch only. If zooming in on the original with a cell phone it seems to show up better. Which is weird... do any bolt on neck models have trapezoidal inlays?

Shame... always wanted a Les Paul in Pelham Blue with a natural back/neck. Was going to grab this and do a refinish. Just I dunno... gives a "something ain't right" vibe.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Lea (sic) Pauls have terrible QC. 
Just look at the backwards neck pup😄


----------



## Paul Running

2manyGuitars said:


> Yes, something is up with that nut


Yeah, did the seller mention that oddity?







but probably low on your concern list.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Geez...whaddya need? A piano to fall on your head?


----------



## Verne

Condition - used good. Really?!? I'd call that anything BUT good condition. Rough at best. $300?? Not in that condition.


----------



## DrumBob

I love that it's an "epiphanies" Les Paul. What a hack job. It's real, but in sad shape.


----------



## isoneedacoffee

I like "epiphanies". I'll share mine after I saw the ad. Don't buy it!


----------



## skeetz

If the guy ships it to me and includes an envelope with a crisp $50 bill taped to the body..... I’ll take it off his hands and donate it to a school’s music program. As for the fifty bucks? A trip to the LCBO to treat myself to a nice bottle of Wisers 15 year old rye and share it with all of my GC brothers who are part of this conversation. Cheers!


----------



## THRobinson

If I could get it down to $200 and it was closer... I'd grab it. I like refinishing and again, always wanted a Pelham Blue one... but ad is weird, doesn't reply anyways.


----------



## laristotle

skeetz said:


> A trip to the LCBO to treat myself to a nice bottle of Wisers 15 year old rye and share it with all of my GC brothers who are part of this conversation. Cheers!


Well now, I found a reason to post here.


----------



## Acoustic Tom

There are a lot of red flags there,isnt there? I'd Offer 100 -150. If he takes it great, if not move on. If it is a scam , I hope hes drawn and quartered.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

You’ve heard the expression “you can’t polish a turd”?

Well, this is that turd.


----------



## skeetz

Epiphone vintage “Les Turd” model


----------



## BlueRocker

2manyGuitars said:


> You’ve heard the expression “you can’t polish a turd”?
> 
> Well, this is that turd.


Busted.


----------



## BGood

Not a scam. It is a legit old Korean with a bad refinish. I'd say it's salvageable but not at that price. Half of it maybe. You never know, you might find expensive pickups in it.


----------



## THRobinson

Ya, I finally emailed again to see why no response and said if neck not cracked, $200... no response.

Friend of mine saw and emailed about it as well and said he can't get a reply either.

Not sure how people think Marketplace works, but if you don't respond to people, it might take a long time to sell things.


----------



## Roryfan

I think the guitar is $100 and a back rub from the hairy dude in the neck pickup is $200.


----------



## THRobinson

... Do I have to bring my own oils?


----------



## Roryfan

THRobinson said:


> ... Do I have to bring my own oils?


No, but the optional robes are not supplied. Very, very optional.


----------



## colchar

Check the guy's profile on Facepuke. He's what I'd politely call 'special'.


----------



## colchar

THRobinson said:


> Ya, I finally emailed again to see why no response and said if neck not cracked, $200... no response.
> 
> Friend of mine saw and emailed about it as well and said he can't get a reply either.
> 
> Not sure how people think Marketplace works, but if you don't respond to people, it might take a long time to sell things.



The thing is, if you aren't friends with someone on Facebook you don't get a notification about the message. You only see them if you go into your messages. I get messages all the time from people who are members of some dog breed pages that I belong to, and even joint membership in a group doesn't trigger an alert about the message.


----------



## THRobinson

True but there is an icon that shows that the message was opened and at what time.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

colchar said:


> Check the guy's profile on Facepuke. He's what I'd politely call 'special'.


Well, in the first 5 words of his ad, there are 3 grammar/spelling errors.
I’m not exactly the grammar police but stuff like that coupled with his FB profile gives off a d-bag vibe.


----------



## colchar

2manyGuitars said:


> Well, in the first 5 words of his ad, there are 3 grammar/spelling errors.
> I’m not exactly the grammar police but stuff like that coupled with his FB profile gives off a d-bag vibe.



I was giving him a pass on those errors, assuming they were typos or that autocorrect was responsible. After checking his profile, I'm no longer giving him a pass. He's definitely a douchebag.


----------



## laristotle

Price drop to $250.





Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## THRobinson

laristotle said:


> Price drop to $250.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться
> 
> 
> Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


Yup... tried again, my friend tried again, I even got my nephew to send a message just to see if he replies to anyone at all... read and unreplied, and now sold.

Gotta admit... it's a bit annoying.


----------



## THRobinson

Well both guys have vanished... Also noticed that both had accounts only a few days old.


----------



## BGood

BTW ... none of you ever heard of a compensated nut ?


----------



## skeetz

What the hell is that that? Looks like a set of teeth that belonged to a vagrant who I removed from an underground parking lot last night!!! Just without tobacco stains.


----------



## THRobinson

BGood said:


> BTW ... none of you ever heard of a compensated nut ?


I bought an old Emporador acoustic a few weeks ago and the guy tried making one for it. I bought the guitar because I could tell it needed a new saddle and the neck removed/reset. Bought it because cheap and otherwise great shape, good for learning on.

... that said, was that post meant for this thread? Kinda not at all related.


----------

